# Cubecomps.com iPhone/Android app?



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone ever thought of developing an app for cubecomps? 

Would be awesome to have it send push notifications whenever an NR or WR is broken  Would be an awesome way to keep track of comps and records. 

Shouldn't be that difficult to develop either.


----------



## DarioRubik (Aug 13, 2013)

That's actually a really good idea! I'll talk with the owner of the web see what he thinks!


----------



## aashritspidey (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome idea. but it needs to foolproof. ie. Many a time, typo's happen say if it's a 20.34 solve, it m,ight get registered as 2.34 and then we break our heads of at work or school thinking its a new WR


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2013)

aashritspidey said:


> Awesome idea. but it needs to foolproof. ie. Many a time, typo's happen say if it's a 20.34 solve, it m,ight get registered as 2.34 and then we break our heads of at work or school thinking its a new WR



Did think about this >.< Seen many a 0.01 WR for clock. Hahaha!

Not sure how we could get around this if at all.. personally I would find it amusing when these typo records came through  would be exciting to guess if they are genuine or not. Plus it's a cubecomps quirk anyway so could just think of it like that


----------



## cisco (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi guys

I just noticed this thread kinda by accident. I'm the developer of cubecomps mobile, and, as stated here, it comes with a JSON API, so it should be even easier to make an android/ios app to get stats from cubecomps, such as records.

I don't have a lot of experience with android and none at all with ios, but if someone wants to try something I'll be happy to assist with the API part.

Cheers!


----------



## Me (Feb 25, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Shouldn't be that difficult to develop either.


...said Lockheed-Martin as they signed off their bid for the US F-35 Joint Strike Fighter program which is now 6 years overdue and $160 billion over budget...

I've never looked at push notifications in Android, but they are by no means a clean walk in the park on iOS, a text or email would be much much easier... and universal.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 25, 2014)

I noticed this weekend that cubecomps now had a mobile friendly site.. but didn't like it really.. found myself just going to full site again. It's a nice idea.. but I enjoy seeing the little green PB signs instead of it just in brackets and also on the full site it's easier to see if you have made it into the next round or not. 

Maybe im just looking at it wrong... but I still prefer seeing it in full site view and with the normal color scheme.


----------



## cisco (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Billy thanks for your feedback

The green PB marks shouldn't be difficult to implement, I'll take a look on those.

And for the "it's easier to see if you have made it into the next round" part, I'm not really sure what you mean. Can you show me an example or something?

Thanks,
Francis


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 27, 2014)

cisco said:


> Hey Billy thanks for your feedback
> 
> The green PB marks shouldn't be difficult to implement, I'll take a look on those.
> 
> ...



Ok so, I like to use my phone whilst at comps to check up on stuff and say only 30 competitors will progress to the next round, on the full site, these top 20 places are highlighted in yellow. On the mobile friendly page, they are not. 

Hope that makes sense?


----------



## cisco (Feb 27, 2014)

It does, indeed! I didn't realize that before, thanks.

Here you have, lots of green PBs http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/369/competitors/8

Thanks again
Francis


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 27, 2014)

cisco said:


> It does, indeed! I didn't realize that before, thanks.
> 
> Here you have, lots of green PBs http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/369/competitors/8
> 
> ...



Thanks! 

Glad I could provide some useful feedback.


----------



## cisco (Feb 27, 2014)

I've also implemented the feature where competitors that procceed to the next round are highlighted.

In the round results page: http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/369/events/1/rounds/1/results
And in the competitor results page: http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/369/competitors/30

Thanks for the suggestions!
Francis


----------



## UnderStorm (Mar 1, 2014)

Cubecomps for Android is on the Google Play Store:

Cubecomps


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow great app! It would be cool if when we click on the name of a competitor when looking at round results, not only will all of those times and stuff pop up, but the name will have a link to the page which is the same as the one viewed when clicking competitor and then the name.

Seriously have no idea if that makes sense, I can make a video or show a picture if needed to explain xD


----------



## JasonTang (Apr 7, 2014)

will it come to iOS?


----------

